# [lenteurs eth0] Systeme lent quand eth0 est lance

## Apsforps

Salut les gens,

Apres quelques temps sous arch je suis revenu a mes premiers amours sous gentoo. Et ben ca marche mieux   :Twisted Evil: 

Juste un petit probleme (a part le clavier en qwertym raison pour laquelle il n'y aura pas d'accents dans ce post   :Shocked:  ) : quand eth0 est lance, tout le systeme devient tres lent (ca va de l'affichage de l'invite de login en console au lancement de firefox ou de gnome). Pour info, c'est une carte marvell basee sur du sky2.

Si quelqu'un a une idee, je suis preneur.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Ta carte ethernet partagerait pas la même irq qu'autre chose ?

cat /proc/interrupts 

Que disent tes logs si tu fais un tail -f /var/log/messages quand tu lances et stop eth0 ?

----------

## guilc

renseigne ton host dans le fichier /etc/hosts !

```
127.0.0.1 localhost ton_host
```

Quand eth0 est lancé, la configuration réseau change, et du coup, si ton host n'est pas renseigné, il tente la résolution DNS, qui plante et fait ramer tout ça...

----------

## Apsforps

Alors. le fichier hosts est correct donc ca ne vient pas de la. Sinon : 

```
cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:         86          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          4          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:       1522          0   IO-APIC-edge      pata_atiixp

 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      pata_atiixp

 16:       3368          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2, HDA Intel

 17:         55          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3, ohci_hcd:usb5

 18:        289          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb4, ohci_hcd:usb6, eth0

 19:       6741        585   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 22:       6596          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:      38056      38055   Local timer interrupts

RES:        446        380   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         17         42   function call interrupts

TLB:        188        477   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

Donc il y a bien un partage quelque part.

Sinon, rien de particulier au lancement de eth0 (j'ai essaye de le lancer avec networkmanager pour voir et meme probleme, ca fonctionne sans lenteurs avant puis ca ralentit des que l'interface est up)

----------

## loopx

t'aurais pas oublié un tit etc-update par hazard ?

----------

## Apsforps

Non non, rien a faire dans etc-update... Sinon juste un cat /var/log/messages quand le reseau se lance, ya bien l'une ou l'autre petite erreur mais je ne sais pas si ca vient de la...

```
Apr 20 08:38:47 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth0

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface eth0

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.domain_name

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.1.2

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.1.255

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.1.1

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: can't create /var/lib/dhclient/dhclient-eth0.leases: No such file or directory

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.2 -- renewal in 1366 seconds.

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

Apr 20 08:38:48 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Apr 20 08:38:59 enigma2 NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_system_set_hostname(): nm_system_set_hostname(): gethostbyaddr failed, h_errno = 2

Apr 20 08:38:59 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Apr 20 08:38:59 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Finish handler scheduled.

Apr 20 08:38:59 enigma2 NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Apr 20 08:38:59 enigma2 eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Apsforps

Personne n'a une petite idee?   :Confused: 

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie dans le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf que files est en priorité pour la ligne hosts.

Sinon si c'est un problème d'IRQ, essaye de démarrer avec les options noapic nolapic acpi=off pour tester.

----------

## gglaboussole

Tu as bien ton contrôleur ethernet qui partage la même irq 18 que ton contrôleur usb, cela n'est pas gravissime en soi mais  pour écarter l' hypothèse du conflit assignes à ton contrôleur ethernet  un autre numéro d irq libre via le bios de ta carte mère, le 13 par ex ça porte bonheur...au moins si ça vient pas de là tu sera fixé..

Sous arch t'avais exactement la même config matérielle sans ennuis ? Constates tu les mêmes problèmes avec d'autres os sur la même machine ? avec un livecd ?

----------

## Apsforps

Sans acpi ca fonctionne (vu qu'en fait ce n'est plus l'acpi qui distribue les irq) et c'est comme ca que ca tournait sous arch aussi, le probleme etant alors que le pc ne s'eteint plus tout seul (faut appuyer sur le bouton) quand je fais halt.

Pour ce qui est de changer l'irq dans le bios... c'est une crasse de bios simplifie (vive acer...) donc ya pas ce genre d'option.

----------

## Desintegr

Que renvoie dmesg après avoir activé la carte réseau ?

----------

## Apsforps

Juste ça : 

```
sky2 eth0: enabling interface

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

